# Frontline Plus doesn't do the job...



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

My cat has had a tick in its butt for a week. I applied Frontline Plus and the tick is still embedded. I even called Merial hotline and have talked with two different vet techs. I told the first vet that the anus area is a popular spot for ticks because there is very little hair there (fipronil works through hair follicles), but she assured me the tick would fall off in 48 hrs. It didn't. The second vet tech agreed that the product isn't effective for that area of anatomy. If that's the case, what to do? Why buy it?? It's a very expensive product not to work _all over the body_, and Merial doesn't have a disclaimer about the anal area.

Also, they told me that Merial sells ONLY to veterinarians. I bought mine at an upscale pet store, and I can also buy it in most any Southern States stores in NC a lot cheaper than at the Vet's. 

Does that mean they are selling it illegally? Even my vet said it was suppose to be sold only in vet clinics. Anybody know the scoop?

AND -- anyone have ideas about ridding the tick? I can't get anywhere near my cat's butt long enough to use tweezers.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

you can put a drop of dish soap to smother it, however you need to clean it off so that may not be the easiest thing to do.
Deflea is a great get the job done product, however it only kills not repels but its safe and non toxic.

with any drug, to much use can build resistance and that is what has happend with most products. Last year front line didnt work, advantix did here, now its the other way around.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Pull the tick off!

As to pet stores selling frontline-these stores obtain it through unscrupulous veterinarians that buy way more than they need and resell to a distributor. Merial does not sell to the pet stores.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Any suggestions for how to safely pull off the tick when you only have two hands and he is ready to bolt??


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I pulled a tick off a cat's butt yesterday. You wait until they're asleep and then you do a sneak attack. 

Was not so successful getting a tick out of hubby's belly button today. I couldn't even pull it off with tweezers. He ended up pulling all but the embedded head off (even though I told him to leave it alone). We shall see what happens.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Raven:

Was your cat's tail curled around its body?? I've tried the sneak attack and he is too quick and bolts. The problem is that we've been through this so many times before that he is aware of what I'm about to do. The only place he gets ticks is on his butt.

Good luck with your husband's tick. Was he asleep??


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Take a very thick bath towel or blanket and hold kitty by the scruff lay on said towel/blanket...wrap tightly and roll him/her up taking extra care to keep it very snug around the neck else his/her front paws will get loose allowing for escape.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

Frontline (or revolution etc) takes 30 days to provide full protection. The tick will "bite" but will fall off and die. Cats can be tricky when it comes to applying it -- long fur and squirminess tend to go hand in hand.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I've been having good results putting a blob of hand sanitizer on the tick and waiting a minute, it loosens the varmints so you don't leave the head embedded. I hate ticks.


----------



## RunsWithColors (Apr 20, 2008)

Frontline Plus & spray is and has been relatively inaffective for years. Most vets won't tell you this but the best way to manage ticks, as any parasite is through rotational topical applications. This can be a bit dicey as it has to be times well so as not to OD an animal when switching chemical products, but rotational applications do work. I would get 4 diff. kinds of products and rotate every three months, and off completely during the winter. 
There are not many solutions anymore, try another brand may be the best thing and rotate. To remove a tick the soap trick works every time, just not the easiest thing to do with a fur child  best of luck.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Done! The tick is off although I didn't have a chance to add some antibiotic to the butt. Nasty, nasty creature.

RunsWithColors: please share the four different kinds of products you use and your rotational schedule. You're right -- Frontline is pretty ineffective. What other tick pesticide for cats is there?


----------



## RunsWithColors (Apr 20, 2008)

Doc: Certainly, I order my products through Dr's Foster & Smith www.drsfostersmith.com
I use the following:
Advantage (for cats)
Bio Spot
Program
Zodiac Spot On

I start my treatments In late Feb/early March depending on the weather. This year we had ticks out early. This gives their system some time to build up the product and keep the ticks off, ticks are at their weakest point early in the year, so treat early as a precaution against them. 
Some of these products work one month, some will last 8 weeks. Read the label and keep an eye on your animals as the there are always exceptions to the rule. 
As you will see Biospot, and Zodiac are the more inferior products of the 4. That is why I start strong, go to a weaker product, strong, and end with the weaker product. I have not had any issues with fleas or ticks doing this. My last treatment is in Nov. and I let them go without chemicals until Feb/March rolls around again.

Once Quick Side Note: I also recomend a regular worming routine especially for tapeworms/fleas. Even with topical products tapes can infect a cat should the cat ingest a flea. Droncit is prescription wormer (pill) if the animal already has tapes, however a product like Nemex is what I would recomend as a general and routine preventative wormer for dogs and cats.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Advantage for cats (or dogs for that matter) does not do anything for ticks.


----------



## RunsWithColors (Apr 20, 2008)

Goldenmom: Actually it does, but it is not a stand alone for ticks, but it can be effective. The active ingredient imidacloprid more readily protects against fleas, and other insects, as it is a primary insecticide commonly used on crops as well. Although it will not be as agressive towards ticks it can have prevetetive properties if used early on. What I should of mentioned is that flea/tick problems can be dependent on where you live, and climate. In my location this is the treatment that I have found works best because I start early. You could switch up any of the above, but I start with Advantage and I do not have any problems with any of my dogs or cats. 

You could use three of the products, or just two and rotate, but my point is that using one treatment reguarly does not control parasites/insects. I choose to use 4 diff. products and with excellent results, no fleas, no ticks and we are in a prolific region in VA. Ticks have been very bad this year, can't hardly walk outside without picking them up. 

Bottom line is Doc try different methods. Don't take one person's advice over another, experiement (safely) do some research and talk to your vet. I won't say anything too derogatory but many veteranarians have contracts with suppliers so good luck finding one that will be upfront and honest about products and not push one particular one on you. Pharmaceutical representatives are a pushy bunch and they love to have their products promoted, just look at the front desk at your clinic I'm sure. And your question about the Frontline Plus is that they are supposed to be purchased either through a vet, or quality pet companies. Local retailers should not have any on hand to sell, but they do. As someone else stated some practices buy lots wholesale and sell for retail prices. Its an crooked industry sometimes. Best of luck


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

A little sevin dust put (or thrown, in your case) on the cats butt would have killed the tick.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

RunsWithColors said:


> Goldenmom: Actually it does, but it is not a stand alone for ticks, but it can be effective. The active ingredient imidacloprid more readily protects against fleas, and other insects, as it is a primary insecticide commonly used on crops as well. Although it will not be as agressive towards ticks it can have prevetetive properties if used early on. What I should of mentioned is that flea/tick problems can be dependent on where you live, and climate. In my location this is the treatment that I have found works best because I start early. You could switch up any of the above, but I start with Advantage and I do not have any problems with any of my dogs or cats.


OK if you say so, but it's not labeled at ALL for ticks and if it worked well on ticks, I am at a loss as to why the company came out with a whole separate product for dogs that is labeled for ticks...


----------



## RunsWithColors (Apr 20, 2008)

Goldenmom: Again because Imidacloprid is an insecticide, ticks are are classified as arachnids, two totally different metabolisms. The Imidacloprid attacks the nervous system in insects, being a tick is a different pesky critter it will more or less deter them vs. have any deterimental effects. 
Other products K-9 Advantix, and Biospot will contain the active ingredient Permethrin, which is highly effective against ticks. Most of the joint flea/tick products contain a combination of Imidacloprid and Permethrin, targeting both species and thensome. The reason they don't specifically market and label Advantage and other Imidacloprid products it that it does not aide in tick control up to the standards set forth by drug companies, but it does wonders for fleas. There are probably many times when it won't work either, and for some people that is what they will run into. Again there are exceptions to the rule, and by rotating multiple topical applications this helps guard your pet and keeps the nasty boogers away  This is again why using one treatment won't work, but by keeping the game mixed up the suckers don't stand a chance


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

We're in about the same location, RunsWithColors, since I'm central NC. Ticks worst ever this year. I also started early March, with Frontline, and I alternate each month with Revolution (for heartworm preventative). But I saw no effect with the Frontline and am not seeing much with the Revolution, either. My other cat, as I mentioned earlier (I think) has had a strong flea allergy reaction within the past three weeks. NOTHING IS WORKING!! He's chewing and licking off his hair. I'm at a loss for a solution there, too.

Someone else suggested a product called Capstar for fleas, not ticks. I've read about Biospot (not being very effective, either) and I think I used Advantage once or twice with less than stellar results. I'm surprised there aren't more effective flea and tick products for cats on the market. There is no point in wasting money on Frontline Plus.


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

Doc said:


> Any suggestions for how to safely pull off the tick when you only have two hands and he is ready to bolt??


well, if you can get the cat to hold still... lol ~ you need to grab the tick as close as you can to the skin & twist it counter clockwise ~ it will back right out & voila! tick will be off your cat.


----------



## LORI (Jun 22, 2008)

HI EVERYONE IAM NEW MEMBER AND I HAVE LOTS TO TALK ABOUT THE FRIST IS I HAVE AN ENGLISHBULL DOG WHO HAS SKIN ALLERGIES I FEEL MY VET IS NOT DOING MUCH FOR HER (ROSIE) JUST TAKING MY MONEY i LIVE IN A SMALL TOWN SO CHANGING VETS IS NOT AN OBTION SO IF ANYONE CAN HELP ROSIE WE BOTH WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

FRontline works very well on cats and dogs.
But I have noticed that the more fur your dog has, the better it works. My aussie shepherd with copious amounts of fur has no trouble with ticks ever. I never see one on him. It wears off my rat terrier in 2-3 weeks and wears off my border collie in about 3 weeks. It works well on all my cats too. If there was a tick on my cat's anus, I would pull it off. Sneak up on it while it is sleeping if need be or let it fall off naturally.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry, Kirsten, I cannot disagree with you more. FRONTLINE DOES NOT DO ANYTHING FOR MY CATS ANYMORE. 

You said it yourself: you have to pull ticks off -- that's the whole point of using Frontline. That is to say, so you DON'T have to pull them off. Why waste your money?????


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

After Frontline stopped working this year on my dog, I switched to BugCheck http://www.thenaturalvet.net/cgi-bi...&p_catid=2&[email protected] Ordered it for my horses also, but got that from http://horsewarehouse.com/cgi-bin/h...=Fly Control-All-Natural Supplement+Bug Check as shipping was free with the larger amount. After both products arrived, I found that the only difference in formula was poultry meal is added to the dog one, perhaps for palatability? Horse formula in bulk is much cheaper per pound, after I run out of dog stuff she can switch to horse formula.
After one week on product, noticeably less ticks on all critters. Hopefully when their
systems are "fully loaded" my tick problems will be gone.

Twila


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Forgot to mention, the 30 lb. order from Horse Warehouse came in a very nice bucket with one of those spin off lids- bonus!

Twila


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I wouldnt use or suggest anything with permethrin in it for cats. See too many get tremors, seizures, and death from it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Correct, lasergirl. That's the problem: very little left for cats who have very different systemic functions than dogs, horses and other animals.


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

There has been trouble with Frontline purchased through pet stores and online stores not working. Unfortunately, because Merial ONLY sells their product to vets that means that the product that is purchased from other stores is NOT produced by Merial (most of it is produced out of the country). If you don't purchase it from a vet Merial will not guarantee it. However, if you had purchased it from the vet Merial would have reimbursed you (but of course you probably wouldn't have had that trouble to begin with).


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh, it is a Merial product. When I talked with the tech, I gave her the Lot # and Cat #. She offered reimbursement but I didn't have receipt.

Even Vets I talk with agree that it is losing its effectiveness, no matter where it is bought.


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

Doc said:


> Oh, it is a Merial product. When I talked with the tech, I gave her the Lot # and Cat #. She offered reimbursement but I didn't have receipt.
> 
> Even Vets I talk with agree that it is losing its effectiveness, no matter where it is bought.


And, if your receipt had not shown it was purchased from a vet Merial would not have reimbursed you (that is why they require the receipt) as Merial does not sell to anyone but vets (the product you see with Merial on it has been illegally sold by a vet to a warehouse or is counterfeit hence the reason they won't guarantee it). We'd sent several people to Merial when we had clients who purchased online complain about how it was working. Merial then sent a rep to us to explain that online purchases are not guaranteed and that only purchases directly from a vet clinic were guaranteed.

For a while there we thought Frontline wasn't working properly, but what we found was a lapse in the proper application. Since we've been handing out notifications with every frontline purchase as to the proper application we haven't had any trouble and the only people complaining that it isn't working are the ones purchasing from online stores. The other issue is people who don't treat EVERY animal in the house......if you don't treat them all then someone is going to be harboring fleas. We also found that for heavy infestations that there are too many fleas in the environment for the Frontline to kill them all. 

When a single flea is found on a dog or cat there are HUNDREDS more in the animal's environment and working to eliminate the fleas in the environment is going to be important too. Recently an article was written in one of the veterinary magazines that said that it was found that vacuuming works VERY well to eliminate fleas in the house (sometimes even better than chemicals). This isnt' just weekly vacuuming however where you get the center of the room.......you need to vacuum the furniture (in all the cracks and crevices) , under the furniture and along the baseboards etc. Do this a few times a week for a few weeks and your frontline won't have to work so hard. You'll eliminate more of the fleas in the animals environment and so the dog or cat wont' be constantly innundated with new flea hatches and the frontline can work to kill off the remaining fleas.


----------



## Lynda (Sep 18, 2004)

I have been battling fleas for about 4 weeks now. My cat brought them in. I have bombed my house 3 times, sprayed it down with Ortho Home Defense & last week called a professional to come in to spray my house. I have to vaccum my whole house - under beds, moving furniture, etc - every day for 20 days. If I still have a problem the pro will come & spray again. I bought Frontline Plus for my cat & dog. The cat seems to be clean but my poor dog is still having problems. I flea dipped my dog on Thursday - it said it would kill fleas, repel them, etc. I found an adult flea on my dog last night. I don't understand why I can't get rid of these bloody things!! I am still finding fleas in my house but the pro said that it would take at least 20 days to break the cycle, the spray he used is supposed to make it so they can't reproduce. I have been setting a light out at night with the soapy water & catching a dozen each time. If I'm vaccuming & everything else what is the problem. Shouldn't I be sucking those buggers up? I'm feeling maybe I should just burn my house down!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Do you take them in the car at all? When I had a flea problem I had to bomb my car too...Sorry you are going through this, I know how frustrating and disturbing it is. Big Time Bummer!!!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I have been using revolution on both dogs and all 3 cats for years and years with great success. But with the dogs going outside on walks, even through the marsh, several times a day I was advised by the vet that I should probably rotate a little to keep it effective. So, as of yesterday, I got Vectra3D from the vet. Supposedly very superior tick protection to revolution but with all the same benefits for other parasites and fleas. PLUS it keeps mosquitoes off of them and kills the vector for lyme, heartworm..etc. Stuff is pricey though, just like revolution.

BUT, it is only for use on Dogs. Cats can't come into contact with it after being freshly applied. 

For a lot of us with cats though, it seems like the dogs are the ones bringing 'em in the house and the cats just have to live with it..lol.

I guess I'll know in a month!


----------



## Lynda (Sep 18, 2004)

Minelson said:


> Do you take them in the car at all? When I had a flea problem I had to bomb my car too...Sorry you are going through this, I know how frustrating and disturbing it is. Big Time Bummer!!!


I have had my dog in my car! Oh man! Will the battle never end? I called my vet today & they recommended I put Advantage on my dog. Said since the Frontline isn't doing it that I should try Advantage. I'm going to get some tomorrow & apparently I should go buy some bombs for my car too. I feel like crying :Bawling:


----------

